# Purchasing high end reels oversea's / any recommendations/warnings.



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello everybody , i know some members here have experience purchasing tackle oversea's but i am not knowledgeable with doing that , any recommendations /warnings etc..

I see some Countries have tackle listed at lower prices than other places and just want to know what you need to stay away from and whats good. Spain had some shops that had great deals on stuff but i have no clue about buying from outside the US .

Of course shipping is another concern

Thank you very much


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Just lowball guys in the US on ebay.
Worst they can say is no.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've only purchased lures from Japan & some synthetic materials from China for tying flies. Nothing high dollar, generally $30 or less. I know some bass guys who buy from Japan, as their market for some high end reels is different than here in the US. Ichiban Tackle comes to mind for me as a good one to deal with. I may have purchased from another Japan company, but again no high dollar stuff. So far, no problems other than the time to get it here sometimes varies a bit. I'm trying to recall, but seems like 2 weeks has been the longest time frame from Japan.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

herb said:


> Hello everybody , i know some members here have experience purchasing tackle oversea's but i am not knowledgeable with doing that , any recommendations /warnings etc..
> 
> I see some Countries have tackle listed at lower prices than other places and just want to know what you need to stay away from and whats good. Spain had some shops that had great deals on stuff but i have no clue about buying from outside the US .
> 
> ...


Be CAREFUL . . . There's a good chance they might be selling Chinese "knock-offs" or "other "clones", rather than the genuine product ! ! !


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Have been to a couple of tackle shops in Japan, as well as many in the uk, if you use a mindset of lowballing every purchase never going to happen, have been burned a couple of times with ebay purchases so I avoid them now. Research well the product and the company, I have seen dawia reels over 1k in Japan but teched out to the ninth degree.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Kwaj-tom said:


> Have been to a couple of tackle shops in Japan, as well as many in the uk, if you use a mindset of lowballing every purchase never going to happen, * have been burned a couple of times with ebay purchases so I avoid them now.* Research well the product and the company, I have seen dawia reels over 1k in Japan but teched out to the ninth degree.


I thought the "Bay" covers you if there is an attempted rip off , when i sold a reel on E Bay i did not have access to funds until the buyer approved of what he got.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

I deal with new reels only, traded a dawia saltist for a mag force that looked good on the outside but corroded beyond repair on the inside, so no more trades for me.


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

I have purchased several items over the years from Gerrys of Morecambe , in Great Britain , including rods and reels. Never disappointed.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Unless TICA Reels has really changed since we spent big bucks on a bunch of Gemenis and Coralis when they were first available in the US, I would not purchase TICA Reels. Second, the newer ABU Ambassadeurs are NOT like the old ones, in construction and operation. If you are going for cast-ability, unless you HAVE to have a big buck reel (which will break your heart first time you get sand in it) I would consider the Daiwa SLSH reels a reliable ,hard working reel. 
(So what do I use? An old Ambassadeur 9 , "modified", and two old Tica Gemenis ,"*Very Modified"* which I fish twice a week, on sand mostly, year around. Those reels are beaten up, have no replacement parts available, but they are easily operated)

Maybe buy two SLSH Reels at $110.00 apiece instead of a $250.00 reel? 

BA


----------

